# Fortifying blueberry to a port?



## Bliorg (Dec 22, 2019)

Hi All - 

I know this can be done, and I'm vaguely clear on the steps, but need a bit more definition before I try this. I just racked 6 gallons of blueberry wine, which fermented to 0.990, and would like to take a couple gallons and fortify to a port. This was made with the frozen wild blueberries available at Costco. I have another 4 pound bag (and can get more) I reserved with the intention of making an f-pack.

So what's the correct process here? Make the f-pack with sugar, then do I add this to the wine in carboy, or move the wine back to a primary for this addition? How long does this sit together? When do I fortify? Sorbate before, or is the fortification done at the same time as the f-pack so the ethanol makes sorbate unnecessary? 

Really, any help on the timing of this, or any pointers to the right resources, would be appreciated. I've read a ton of threads but it's all jumbled in my head. I'm not a huge port fan, but my wife is, and I'd like to surprise her with something special.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Bliorg (Dec 26, 2019)

Alright, here'z what I'mma do: I'm getting a couple 3 gallon carboys. The wine is a bit less than 6 gallons right now. Will rack off 2+ gallons to a bucket, add an f-pack, mix, immediately fortify to ~20% ABV, mix, then rack to a 3 gallon carboy. Will try to make the additions such that it finishes off at about 3 gallons, probably around 1.010. Let settle and age. No need for sorbate. Rack the other 3 gallons to the other carboy and age. Probably oak both - I have 8 oz of medium+ Hungarian cubes. Let clarify over winter, rack as needed, then bottle off sometime in the spring.


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 26, 2019)

I think that sounds like a solid plan.


----------



## Vinobeau (Dec 30, 2019)

What are you using to fortify? I usually use a brandy. A suggestion - you might consider laying up a few bottles with SG around 1.02 and try them in 5 - 10 years.


----------



## Bliorg (Jan 11, 2020)

Okay, I'm so beyond happy with how this worked out. I fortified with 151 Everclear (which I'm amazed they sell in PA). Wanted to minimize dilution, and am not a fan of brandy. Made an f-pack with 4 pounds of the frozen wild blueberries, ended up with a little over a quart of juice reduced down by about 2/3. Had a bit under 6 gallons of the blueberry wine to start. Racked off 3 gallons to one carboy. Started racking the rest to a graduated 5 gallon bucket. Added the f-pack, sugar to 1.020, and 1200 mL Everclear, per Pearson's square. Continued racking to a little over 3 gallons. Stirred thoroughly to dissolve the sugar. Mixed in pectic enzyme - the internet is back and forth on whether blueberries are high in pectin, so no harm no foul. Racked to another 3 gallon carboy. Both carboys got 2 ounces of medium+ French oak cubes. The port has a really nice flavor now, but will need time to integrate. Will let it sit on oak until maybe April then see where we are. May need a little more sweetening. Alcohol is a bit over 20% per my calcs, so I'm not sorbating, unless I start seeing some activity in the airlock.

Best part is my son, home from college, helped with the whole endeavor. Wonderful day.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 12, 2020)

I did a port from blueberries in 2013 and still have a case of 500ml bottles left, along with a few 375's. It turned out great, but I haven't had any in a year and a half. Just put some in the fridge to chill. I'm sure you'll enjoy this one over time.


----------



## Bliorg (Mar 22, 2020)

Bottling day!


Blueberry Port 2019 by Scott, on Flickr

Ended up, after _conservative_ racking off sediment and filtering, at twenty six and a partial 375 mL bottles. Sat on oak for about 2.5 months, has a really nice flavor. Needs to integrate for a while, but glad I used Everclear - brandy would have overpowered the blueberry. It's a nice wine, and my wife (who's the port drinker) is happy. My daughter helped with the bottling, which is always fun. Will finish off the partial bottle in a few days, then will let this sit for a good while. And have port glasses on order.


----------



## T-Boy (Jun 26, 2020)

I just fortified a gallon of blueberry wine that I made with some blueberry moonshine:
https://www.totalwine.com/spirits/w...hine-blueberry/p/135104750?s=521&igrules=true

Came out great. I let the wine age for about a year before fortifying


----------



## hounddawg (Jul 1, 2020)

T-Boy said:


> I just fortified a gallon of blueberry wine that I made with some blueberry moonshine:
> https://www.totalwine.com/spirits/w...hine-blueberry/p/135104750?s=521&igrules=true
> 
> Came out great. I let the wine age for about a year before fortifying


dose blueberry hide the rocket fuel taste?
the only blueberry i ever messed with is the DDDB variant of 1/3 blueberry,,, 1/3 black raspberry,,, 1/3 tart cherry that i have yet to bottle,,,,
Dawg


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jul 2, 2020)

Bliorg said:


> Alright, here'z what I'mma do: I'm getting a couple 3 gallon carboys. The wine is a bit less than 6 gallons right now. Will rack off 2+ gallons to a bucket, add an f-pack, mix, immediately fortify to ~20% ABV, mix, then rack to a 3 gallon carboy. Will try to make the additions such that it finishes off at about 3 gallons, probably around 1.010. Let settle and age. No need for sorbate. Rack the other 3 gallons to the other carboy and age. Probably oak both - I have 8 oz of medium+ Hungarian cubes. Let clarify over winter, rack as needed, then bottle off sometime in the spring.


What will you fortify it with?..........................Dizzy


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jul 2, 2020)

T-Boy said:


> I just fortified a gallon of blueberry wine that I made with some blueberry moonshine:
> https://www.totalwine.com/spirits/w...hine-blueberry/p/135104750?s=521&igrules=true
> 
> Came out great. I let the wine age for about a year before fortifying


T-boy, I was hopeful when I read your post. Unfortunately blueberry moonshine *cannot *be shipped to Ohio............DARN!..........................Dizzy


----------



## hounddawg (Jul 2, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> T-boy, I was hopeful when I read your post. Unfortunately blueberry moonshine *cannot *be shipped to Ohio............DARN!..........................Dizzy


as well as moonshine talk is forbidden talk on this site
Dawg


----------



## Bliorg (Jul 2, 2020)

Dawg, I may be interpreting it wrong, but I thought the rules against discussion of shine is aimed at production. What Dizzy is talking about is a brand, commercially produced product. Not sure those rules apply.

Dizzy, I used Everclear to fortify. I detected no harshness in the final wine. Additionally the Everclear produced less dilution than brandy or a lower proof product would have. YMMV; I know Everclear isn’t universally available. I’m still astounded that, with the ridiculous state system we have in PA, they sell it here.


----------



## hounddawg (Jul 2, 2020)

Bliorg said:


> Dawg, I may be interpreting it wrong, but I thought the rules against discussion of shine is aimed at production. What Dizzy is talking about is a brand, commercially produced product. Not sure those rules apply.
> 
> Dizzy, I used Everclear to fortify. I detected no harshness in the final wine. Additionally the Everclear produced less dilution than brandy or a lower proof product would have. YMMV; I know Everclear isn’t universally available. I’m still astounded that, with the ridiculous state system we have in PA, they sell it here.


no i read it wrong you read it right, i did not know they sold a legal version of something called blueberry moonshine, thank you for setting me right,,, and i too use everclear, pure grain alcohol PGA, and gem clear, all 3 are the same, pure grain alcohol,,
Dawg


----------



## billybigcreek (Jul 3, 2020)

Love all the discussions on blueberry port. I make a blueberry port. I fortify with 134 proof brandy. I make an extra 350 gallons of muscadine wine each year and then have a local distillery extract the alcohol off. Every year is a little different on the proof but the taste is a phenomenal. I usually add enough back to come out to a 40 proof blueberry port and add enough sugar to hide the alcohol taste. Works great. Not need for sorbate. Also make a peach port. Going to make one more from blackberry and have a trio. Cheers everyone.


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jul 3, 2020)

Bliorg said:


> Bottling day!
> 
> 
> Blueberry Port 2019 by Scott, on Flickr
> ...


Those bottles look so pretty! I love the blue shrink wrap which blends so nicely with the label......very tatefully done! Your wife's idea? LOL I have ordered cobalt blue bottles to bottle my blueberry port.............................Dizzy


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jul 3, 2020)

Bliorg said:


> Dawg, I may be interpreting it wrong, but I thought the rules against discussion of shine is aimed at production. What Dizzy is talking about is a brand, commercially produced product. Not sure those rules apply.
> 
> Dizzy, I used Everclear to fortify. I detected no harshness in the final wine. Additionally the Everclear produced less dilution than brandy or a lower proof product would have. YMMV; I know Everclear isn’t universally available. I’m still astounded that, with the ridiculous state system we have in PA, they sell it here.


Bliorg, her in Ohio I have not found Everclear, per se, but I did find 151 proof vodka. Same? Similar?............................Dizzy


----------



## Bliorg (Jul 3, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Those bottles look so pretty! I love the blue shrink wrap which blends so nicely with the label......very tatefully done! Your wife's idea? LOL I have ordered cobalt blue bottles to bottle my blueberry port.............................Dizzy


Hi Izzy - 

Thanks! I usually do all the label and bottle design myself, but my daughter generally advises (or at least approves) on the capsules. I like the cobalt bottles, but haven't found the right wine to put in them. The blueberry port would be a good one!

Scott


----------



## Bliorg (Jul 3, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Bliorg, her in Ohio I have not found Everclear, per se, but I did find 151 proof vodka. Same? Similar?............................Dizzy


Proof-wise it's the same as what we get for Everclear locally. However, I am _NOT_ the one to ask - vodka is *not* my thing. Maybe someone else here can advise on the flavor profile with a really strong vodka?


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 3, 2020)

Sorry if I created any confusion. If you go to my original post I provide a link to where I legally purchased the Blueberry Moonshine from Total Wine while visiting my brother and son in Houston Texas. Certainly don't want the gubment knocking on my front door.


----------



## hounddawg (Jul 3, 2020)

hehe, u and me both, no after rereading you was spot on,i had misread the post, and i did not know they were selling it legal,, i live in the instep of the mo bootheel, shine country, but i always hung around the winemakers, so much smoother, i live very rural , about 15, 16 miles to nearest traffic light, 50 mile to nearest mall, sadly the world is crowding in on me, long ago we used to have to pipe sunshine in, BAHWWAAAA, well maybe it really did rise and set , 
Dawg


----------



## Padrino (Jul 4, 2020)

Vinobeau said:


> What are you using to fortify? I usually use a brandy. A suggestion - you might consider laying up a few bottles with SG around 1.02 and try them in 5 - 10 years.


what is F- pack?


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jul 4, 2020)

T-Boy said:


> Sorry if I created any confusion. If you go to my original post I provide a link to where I legally purchased the Blueberry Moonshine from Total Wine while visiting my brother and son in Houston Texas. Certainly don't want the gubment knocking on my front door.


T-Boy................"knowledge is power"............I visited Dollywood in TN and they were selling *all kinds *of moonshine! I bought one that was packed with red cherries!! If they sell blueberry shine, I just might have to take another trip to Dollywood LOL.......................Dizzy


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jul 4, 2020)

Daw


hounddawg said:


> hehe, u and me both, no after rereading you was spot on,i had misread the post, and i did not know they were selling it legal,, i live in the instep of the mo bootheel, shine country, but i always hung around the winemakers, so much smoother, i live very rural , about 15, 16 miles to nearest traffic light, 50 mile to nearest mall, sadly the world is crowding in on me, long ago we used to have to pipe sunshine in, BAHWWAAAA, well maybe it really did rise and set ,
> Dawg


Dawg, I live rurally as well. Ten miles to the nearest traffic light and 30 miles to the nearest mall. When I moved here 45 years ago hardly anyone lived out here, and now they keep streaming in.* I hate it!!* If I wanted to live close to people I would have stayed in Pasadena, CA...............................Dizzy


----------



## hounddawg (Jul 4, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Daw
> 
> Dawg, I live rurally as well. Ten miles to the nearest traffic light and 30 miles to the nearest mall. When I moved here 45 years ago hardly anyone lived out here, and now they keep streaming in.* I hate it!!* If I wanted to live close to people I would have stayed in Pasadena, CA...............................Dizzy


freaking AMEN to that, i am with you all the way, 
Dawg


----------

